# How much should I expect to pay for a Brother PR620?



## mntc

We're going to the Ft. Worth NBM show this week and looking for an Embroidery machine. I've looked at the brother 620 and am really leaning towards it. Does anyone have feedback on this machine and what should I expect to pay? I want to be able to do hats, bags, shirts, jackets and anything else I can get my hands on. Just don't want to spend too much. Any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dan-ann

$8000-9000 depending on the package included


----------



## mntc

thanks for the reply, what would be considered a good package? I have a quote for $7999 which only includes what comes with it. Is this a fair price or should I negotiate for supplies or a lower price?


----------



## tfalk

That sounds a bit high but I'm not completely up to date on the 620's. When I bought a base 600-II in 2006, the machine itself was $5500.

Check digitsmith.com, there are a bunch of used Brother 600's and 620's for sale lately...


----------



## agensop

for that price you can pick up a used machine from swf with more needles..... 18 month warranty support... just saying. not hating because i have been looking at the brothers too but i know if i had the money i would probably try to get a supported machines with more colors.



mntc said:


> thanks for the reply, what would be considered a good package? I have a quote for $7999 which only includes what comes with it. Is this a fair price or should I negotiate for supplies or a lower price?


----------



## dan-ann

That is what they are running around here brand new from good dealers who supply training. Now maybe in this economy you can do better

usually the basic hoops , and many are throwing in fast frames, and software

Basically that is what the Babylock is running with the cylindar hoops the brothers might be a little less


----------



## zlf0261

You can select used brother machine.


----------



## grammy12

I purchased the pr620 in March. I have the Duetta 4500, which I love, but the pr620 is so much nicer. No dealing with thread changes and a breeze to do hats. Brother was running what they called a Stimulaus Package. I got the machine and hoops and it also included the newest hat hooping system. It was to include a $400 shopping spree. The shop was slow on sales so took away the $400 shopping spree and gave me an additional $1000 off. The price I ended up paying was $6,500, and then got a $400 rebate from brother on top of that. I could not pass it up. I am sure they still made money on the deal, but it shows how much they were willing to bargain.


----------



## AllofUs

I just picked up a PR620 today from the Brother dealer for $6999 (no extras). Was that too high? The dealer was having a special at $7500. But since we were having problems with the Janome MB4 we originally bought from him, he let us trade up with a difference of $2700 between the two machines.

Now granted, we did not have the full amount to trade up, so the dealer let us put down $1200 cash and make no interest payment for the next 9 months directly to him.

Was this price of $6999 pretty decent or still jacked up high? Don't get me wrong, I can't complain on the half down and monthly payments with no interest.


----------



## tfalk

I stopped by my dealer to pick up one of my 600's yesterday and I asked him about the 620's. He told me a base 620, ie just the head unit, frames, tool kit, what normally comes with the machine, would be around $6K. Hat driver, software, stand, anything else would be extra....

I might be getting a break since I've already bought 3-4 machines from him but that's the number he gave me...


----------



## agensop

i'm in rochester ny, and i know when it can vary retardedly here. one place quoted me 7500 base and another grand for the cap. another place quoted me at 12K. i was like wtf. so it definately depends on who you call when you call. 



tfalk said:


> I stopped by my dealer to pick up one of my 600's yesterday and I asked him about the 620's. He told me a base 620, ie just the head unit, frames, tool kit, what normally comes with the machine, would be around $6K. Hat driver, software, stand, anything else would be extra....
> 
> I might be getting a break since I've already bought 3-4 machines from him but that's the number he gave me...


----------



## AllofUs

agensop said:


> i'm in rochester ny, and i know when it can vary retardedly here. one place quoted me 7500 base and another grand for the cap. another place quoted me at 12K. i was like wtf. so it definately depends on who you call when you call.


So true. I'm in Illinois and I just called another Brother/Babylock dealer and she quoted me retail $10,500 but would sell the basic machine at $7,999...no extras.


----------

